# Nubar Parisian Collection Summer 2009



## Bec688 (May 12, 2009)

Nubar Parisian Collection Summer 2009










A set of sheers, pinks and french manicure shades





Champs-Elysees Pink





Cineaqua Shimmer





Eiffel Tower Sparkle





Hotel Baby Pink





La Siene Shimmer





Louvre Nude





Notre Dame Nude





Parc Floral Pink


source

where to buy


----------



## lolaB (May 12, 2009)

Ooo gorgeous colors! Eiffel Tower Sparkle reminds me of OPI Princesses Rule, which I love.


----------



## Bec688 (May 12, 2009)

Me too, Lola, its one of my fav OPI colours!


----------



## pinksugar (May 12, 2009)

ooooh!!! I loooooove pink! I love this collection! there are a few there that I wouldn't wear, but I love the colour anyway


----------



## magosienne (May 12, 2009)

I don't like much these shades, they're pretty but maybe apart from Eiffel tower, i wouldn't wear them.


----------



## Ozee (May 13, 2009)

gorgeous, i think im becoming nail polish adict... B1 your not helping lol


----------



## Bec688 (May 13, 2009)

You love it B2



hehe


----------



## Karren (May 13, 2009)

Those are really pretty pinks!!


----------



## Adrienne (May 13, 2009)

This I've gotta have! So pretty!


----------



## esha (May 13, 2009)

So pretty! I love the last 3


----------



## Lucy (May 13, 2009)

meh.. i can take them or leave them. parc floral pink looks ok but the rest are a bit too pale for me.


----------

